# bad care received at kennels.



## tophatarabians (Nov 1, 2014)

Can anyone here please give me advice on what to do next...... I took my 2 dogs to a boarding kennels for 1 week while I was on holiday and when I went to collect them I paid my bill and then someone went and collected my boys. I was horrified they came to me soaking wet and my daughters 10 month old show shih tzu was a matt of hair! I was told he had been bathed and when I said I had never given permission for them to bath him I was told they had no choice he needed one as he had tangles. I spoke to someone who works at the kennels and she told me up until Monday he had been fine and she had been brushing him. I have taken him to a groomer who has sadly said there is no way we can save the coat under his belly, all 4 legs and behind his ears. The owner of the kennels is being very unhelpful and as I had already paid before I saw him I dont know where else to turn. Both dogs have come out of the kennels in appalling condition and I feel someone should take responsibility. Not only do I have to have my dog clipped thus ruining him for showing I have lost alot of money and have a very distressed 6 year old who waited so long to get her own dog for Junior handling. Where do I turn is there anything I can do?


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

Can you elaborate, other than the condition of the dogs coat? You say both dogs were in "appalling condition" can you say more? 

I would sit down, with a clear head and list all the things you feel agreived about.

In the first instance you must allow the kennels the opportunity to address your issues, so contact them and tell them your issues. I would do this in writing and keep a copy for yourself (letter or email). Give the kennel a timescale in which to respond and mention this on your letter to them- a week or two is reasonable.

Most complaints can be addressed to the satisfaction of both parties at this stage.

Depending on the nature of your complaints, your next step could involve contacting the relevant council department, the RSPCA, the police or a solicitor.

Other Han the state of your dogs coat (which sound terrible) what else was problematic?


----------



## Westy (Feb 19, 2013)

A 10 month old Shih Tzu coat is at a difficult stage, but it doesn't go from well groomed to can't be saved in 7 days! And "Until Monday it had been fine"????? 
Even if it hadn't been groomed for 7 days and then bathed, a groomer should be able to recover the coat.........
Sorry something's not right here.........

PS the coat won't be judged in a Junior Handing class.....


----------



## Hopeattheendofthetunnel (Jun 26, 2013)

tophatarabians said:


> Can anyone here please give me advice on what to do next...... I took my 2 dogs to a boarding kennels for 1 week while I was on holiday and when I went to collect them I paid my bill and then someone went and collected my boys. I was horrified they came to me soaking wet and my daughters 10 month old show shih tzu was a matt of hair! I was told he had been bathed and when I said I had never given permission for them to bath him I was told they had no choice he needed one as he had tangles. I spoke to someone who works at the kennels and she told me up until Monday he had been fine and she had been brushing him. I have taken him to a groomer who has sadly said there is no way we can save the coat under his belly, all 4 legs and behind his ears. The owner of the kennels is being very unhelpful and as I had already paid before I saw him I dont know where else to turn. *Both dogs have come out of the kennels in appalling condition and I feel someone should take responsibility. Not only do I have to have my dog clipped thus ruining him for showing I have lost alot of money and have a very distressed 6 year old who waited so long to get her own dog for Junior handling.* Where do I turn is there anything I can do?


Sorry to sound unfriendly - but this is laughable.

You want help to get a refund from the boarding kennel you chose and who fed and looked after your dogs for a week? On the account that one of your dog's fur is matted and your young daughter can't trot him round a showring as planned.

It reads as if you planning to scam the boarding kennel out of their money and are looking for some helpful hints on how to go about this. Which isn't a cool thing to do.

Have the dog clipped and consider yourself lucky that your dogs are healthy and fine. Its a bit of tangled fur they have to cut off, not a limb or vital organ.


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

Old Shep said:


> Can you elaborate, other than the condition of the dogs coat? You say both dogs were in "appalling condition" can you say more?
> 
> I would sit down, with a clear head and list all the things you feel agreived about.
> 
> ...


I agree with this - they clearly have no idea! Washing only makes tangles worse, ridiculous to bath a dog because of tangles. I would check the contract/registration form that you signed though, as in the small print it might state that they will bathe dogs.

You do need to state what restitution you are looking for as well if you contact them - either refund of boarding fees, or more appropriately perhaps, they should cover the grooming costs to clear the mats.

In Junior Handling they don't judge the dogs, they judge the people. You don't even need a pedigree dog for handling classes.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

I don't know! Do you have pictures of badly tangled the dog was? I think any kennels would struggle to keep a coat in tip conditions given that it's just that a kennel? What was the weather like? Had it been raining while you were away? Was the dog walked? Not sure how 7 days would turn in to tangled that couldn't be sorted! Your dog can still be shown in junior handling classes as has been already said so no need for your daughter to be distressed! Your dog hasn't lost a body part, or had a serious illness of been abused or neglected so I think saying he was in appalling condition is a bit dramatic, he also hasn't been ruined for showing. Out of interest how was your other dogs condition?


----------

